# Corn futures posed for a big run??



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A good read with alot to think about from Bob Utterback.....maybe time to get some corn futures security will be in the near future....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...plosive_run-up/


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, I keep track of what some of the marketing guys say on tv and it's always funny to see how they change their outlooks. So much for $3-$4 corn.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Mike, I keep track of what some of the marketing guys say on tv and it's always funny to see how they change their outlooks. So much for $3-$4 corn.


Two years from now, 3 to 4 dollar corn is going to sound great again. Kill demand this year. Plant 100+ million acres next year on 8 to 9 dollar prospects and raise an above trend line crop of 170 bu/acre. Wow, now we have a 17 billion bushel corn crop and demand for about 10 to 11 billion. Better put up more storage.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Two years from now, 3 to 4 dollar corn is going to sound great again. Kill demand this year. Plant 100+ million acres next year on 8 to 9 dollar prospects and raise an above trend line crop of 170 bu/acre. Wow, now we have a 17 billion bushel corn crop and demand for about 10 to 11 billion. Better put up more storage.


Of forward contract at least 2013's production.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am done forward contracting any grain crop after this year. I was very conservative on both corn and beans, 24 bpa corn and 13 bpa beans, and I am still screwed. I do not think I will have enough of either to fill the contracts. Hooking up with a friend that has buddy that is a big time broker, and going to do it with options from here out.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a pretty good read and lends credence to what Haybaler was saying about options... but just some relevant discussion on the current market and conditions.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/how_to_market_in_a_drought/


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Heard the same scenario about 100 million acres. As for the board and options. Been there done that. Banker helped set up awhole group of us and said how great a tool it was then when going got tough and margin calls rolled in they balked and alot guys got shut out at a big loss. Be prepared to have deep pockets. I am not sying it is not useful just be prepared and have a plan if things change.


----------

